# First Cheese Smoke - Have some questions - NOW WITH Q-VIEW!



## kevin13 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have some sharp cheddar, pepperjack, and gouda that I plan on cold smoking in my MES with the AMNPS loaded with hickory pellets.  The question I have is...for how long?  In all of the threads I've read, it's anywhere from 1.5 hours to 4+ hours.  Outside temps are around 40 degrees.  I like a nice smoke flavor without overwhelming the natural cheese taste.  Any suggestions?


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

3 hours at 40º should be good. That's how I did some and it came out great. I used dust not pellets. Pellets give more smoke so you may need less time.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember that the smoke flavor requires time to develop.  After smoking wrap it up real tight and forget about if for a while.    I think Alelover is right on with the time recommendations


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I know I'll have to wrap it and forget about that...that's going to be the hardest part.

Since the pellets produce more smoke as mentioned, I assume less then 3 hours that Alelover mentioned?  I also assume I'll only need to light one end of the AMNPS?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Why not PM Todd with that question?


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Todd squared me away.  1 row, 1/2 with hickory and 1/2 with apple pellets.  Smoke for 2-1/2 hours.  I'll update this thread with QView during the process.


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

There ya go.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Next time you order from him, get a couple bags of dust in what ever flavors you like. The dust burns cooler and in my experience gives a nicer smoke for cheese. I use the pellets for everything else


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

I like to let it go for 3-4 hours, but I like smokey cheese.


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 23, 2011)

Loaded up one row of the AMNPS with 1/2 hickory and 1/2 apple pellets per Todd's suggestion and got it going.  I'm cold smoking some gouda, sharp cheddar, and pepper jack for 2.5 hours.  Temp outside is about 37 degrees and temp in smoker is at about 59 degrees so far.  Will update as I go along.







TBS


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2011)

Very Nice Smoke

Can't wait for the results!!

TJ


----------



## kevin13 (Dec 23, 2011)

After 2.5 hours, I pulled the cheese out and packaged individually since I'll be giving half to my parents.  Got them labeled and threw them in the fridge to mellow for about 4 weeks.  They had a bit of an acrid smell to them, but hopefully that'll be ok.  Temps never went higher than 80 degrees instead the MES.  Thanks to everyone that helped me out and answered my questions.  This was my first time using the AMNPS and I couldn't be happier...this thing is awesome and makes it really easy....Thanks Todd.  I'll be using it with the Perfect Mix next week for cold smoking the bacon I have curing.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2011)

Kevin it is looking great so far - let us know how you like it


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks.  I plan on opening them up around Jan. 23, that'll be a full 4 weeks for them to mellow out a bit.

I must admit, in reading all of the cheese threads and people talking about the wait being a killer, I thought that 4 weeks was nothing.  However, I'm falling into the same mentality as others.....the wait really does suck :rotflmao:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

They sure have some great color! The key is when you start to eat the cheese on the 23rd. Smoke another batch then so when you run out of the first batch you'll have another one ready to eat.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 7, 2012)

Al hit it ricght on the head,,,always a must here at the ranch to keep cheese on rotation. one thing i might bring up is on the softer cheeses use less time and on the harder cheeses smoke longer. also our preference is i little heavier smoke than most, but i also use a mix of majority Apple and a touch of mesquite or hickory for our cheese.

Tom


----------

